# Keyboards.



## MikeJeng (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm nearly done my system build.


It should be done around April.



All I need is a keyboard. Don't say anything about the SAitek eclipse.


I'm trying to choose between the Razer tarantula and the G15.
The Tarantula should look nice with my Razer deathadder but It's got some pretty nasty reviews.

The G15 looks nice, has an LCD and has good reviews but it's orange and a expensive.



G15- $80
Tarantula- $70


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 24, 2008)

I have both of those keyboards the g15(not the second version) and the tarantula, I'm currently using the razer, it was just more of a easier choice for me to choose from, I didn't need all those G keys, I use to play WoW and well MMO's in general, then I just switched to the razer , now I have 10 extra keys that I actually USE for Counter-Strike, if the tarantula came out sooner I wouldn't have bought the g15.....My vote goes to Tarantula

and about the saitek, I hate that keyboard with a passion I think its a piece but thats just my opinion


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 24, 2008)

See this thread.  Most of us have already offered our opinions on here.

G15 rev.2 FTW! Wait until you can get a deal on it.  If you have a Circuit City near you, I got mine for $50 after rebates. Keep an eye on prices, and you'll get lucky.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 24, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> See this thread.  Most of us have already offered our opinions on here.
> 
> G15 rev.2 FTW! Wait until you can get a deal on it.  If you have a Circuit City near you, I got mine for $50 after rebates. Keep an eye on prices, and you'll get lucky.



Yeah... I missed the $60 weekend deal that was at the store last night.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 24, 2008)

tarantula....all the way


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 24, 2008)

mate of mine got a G15 and it started to act up only 2 days after he got it... seemed like a lot of hassle (plus i can't stand logitech keyboards)

The tarantula is good, a client of mine got one and i was setting up their OS and apps and son on using it and it just was a utter pleasure to use.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 24, 2008)

Tell me the goods and bads of the tarantula. I heard the keys fail alot. Doesn't the paint rub off too?


----------



## bretts31344 (Feb 24, 2008)

The Tarantula is on clearance at Best Buy for less than $70. People report (with pictures) as low as $18.99 at some stores. If I manage to find one tomorrow, I will report back with my impressions, but that won't say much about the build quality.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 24, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> The Tarantula is on clearance at Best Buy for less than $70. People report (with pictures) as low as $18.99 at some stores. If I manage to find one tomorrow, I will report back with my impressions, but that won't say much about the build quality.



I saw the $20 price tag but at my local bestbuy (I checked 3 of them) they were gone... as in not on the shelves.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 24, 2008)

Can someone give me a link to a great deal for either one of the keyboards?



Google doesn't help


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 24, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Tell me the goods and bads of the tarantula. I heard the keys fail alot. Doesn't the paint rub off too?



There are a few bad things I know of when I got mine, 1. was when all the gloss coating was suppose to come off of the palm rest didnt so I had to peel it off with tape
2. would be I guess the keys dont light up(like wasd...etc)it wasnt a real big deal for me but it was a surprise
3. price when I first got it, but now its down

thats the only ones I can point out


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Feb 24, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Can someone give me a link to a great deal for either one of the keyboards?
> 
> 
> 
> Google doesn't help



cheapest one I could
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/prod...AFEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1 PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 24, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> There are a few bad things I know of when I got mine, 1. was when all the gloss coating was suppose to come off of the palm rest didnt so I had to peel it off with tape
> 2. would be I guess the keys dont light up(like wasd...etc)it wasnt a real big deal for me but it was a surprise
> 3. price when I first got it, but now its down
> 
> thats the only ones I can point out



yeah I noticed the keys were pretty dim on it but its better that then they be blindingly bright.. besides theres that odd light attachment for it i guess?

the keys are very quite ^-^


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 25, 2008)

Can somebody tell me the goods and bads about the G15 v2 also?


I'm really not sure which one to get. I'm leaning towards the G15 though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Can somebody tell me the goods and bads about the G15 v2 also?
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure which one to get. I'm leaning towards the G15 though.



The major diffs are no closing screen, less macro keys, and an overall smaller keyboard.


----------



## divinebaboon (Feb 25, 2008)

I use microsoft ergonomic 4000. Definitely the most comfortable keyboard I've ever owned. not too shabby for gaming either,your left hand rests so comfortably on the keys...no wrist strain at all. it just lacks all the hotkey mumbojumbo the gaming keyboards have.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 25, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The major diffs are no closing screen, less macro keys, and an overall smaller keyboard.



Yeah but I don't own the original.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

I just sold my Razer Tarantula, it was garbage.  The keyboard itself was warped, and the "razer" light would just flash every ten minutes or so.  If you want a good Razer keyboard get the Lycosa.  Or, just get the Logitech.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok thanks.


I'm going to buy a G15 once I can find it on sale.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for a deal for you.  Have patience young padawan, the deal will come


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the G15 is overrated the Tactile Response is no different than any other Logitech Keyboard and the Macro Keys are on the LEFT Side which isn't very helpful in First Person Shooters nor is the LCD.

Lycosa is a much better improvement over the Tarantula with the Anti-Slip Rubber Keys, LED Settings (ALL,WSAD,OFF) Touch Panel and now ALL Keys are Programmable however the Keyboard still requires 2 USB connections 

I choose the Ladder, SteelSeries 6G it isn't much but it does the Basic Keyboard Functions better than both Logitech and Razer.

- Christine


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 25, 2008)

But the Lycosa has flat keys.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 25, 2008)

True, it all comes down to personal preference but at $80 the G15 isn't worth it. you might notice in some Lycosa reviews the author often complains of the unorthodox flat keys but they usually say 'you get used to it'

there are some other choices. Everglide DKTBoard, Everglide is partnered with Razer they create Old School New School Gaming Products they are known for there Gaming Surfaces, I asked Fred if he could request a Sample. http://everglide.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=48

SteelSeries 6G. it has excellent Tactile Response, Sleek, Gold Plated Connectors and has good Ergonomic Features. http://www.steelseries.com/int/products/keyboards/6g/information

- Christine


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah...



Tarantula or G15. I just can't choose.

With the LCD screen, does the G15 take up any memory?

At circuit city I saw a really cheap tarantula. $70


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 26, 2008)

lawl mate of mines G15 has been stuck with "YOU HAVE ONE NEW E-MAIL" or something stuck on his screen for the past 2 weeks and it wont go away xD


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 27, 2008)

Can you people do me a favor and look out for some good deals on either the Tarantula or G15.

I'm looking for a price near $65.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> lawl mate of mines G15 has been stuck with "YOU HAVE ONE NEW E-MAIL" or something stuck on his screen for the past 2 weeks and it wont go away xD



Either CTRL+ALT+DEL and kill the LCDClock.exe process and let it reload on the next restart.

OR

Disable the email notification by double clicking the Logitech Game Panel Manager (bottom right in the taskbar with the gear and the folder), Programs, LCD Clock, Configure, and disable the email icon.



MikeJeng said:


> Can you people do me a favor and look out for some good deals on either the Tarantula or G15.
> 
> I'm looking for a price near $65.



As of now, Circuit City has the best deals on both of these.  Tarantula for $70 and G15 for $80.  I'll keep an eye out for both.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Either CTRL+ALT+DEL and kill the LCDClock.exe process and let it reload on the next restart.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



80 bucks is way too expensive for a keyboard.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> 80 bucks is way too expensive for a keyboard.



spent $109 AUD on my saitek : /


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Someone's sellling a G15 rev.1 in the Buy/Sell forum here for $60.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

I want Rev.2 only because it is shorter. I don't have the room.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I want Rev.2 only because it is shorter. I don't have the room.



you could always cut it in half


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Haha.  MikeJeng, keep an eye out on HotDealsClub.com That's how I found out about the deal on my rev.2.  Also, subscribe to newsletters galore from places who sell it.  It might just end up with a newsletter-only coupon code or something!


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok. I'm just looking for it for under $80.

It's way too expensive for a keyboard.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

To each his own.  I honestly keep my input devices as updated if not more than my video cards.


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> To each his own.  I honestly keep my input devices as updated if not more than my video cards.



Same, learn't awhile ago good keyboard/mice/mouse pads make the difference in game.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

Mouse pads? Like those $25 ones that look no different from anything else?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

I call BS on the mouse pads, but agree with keyboard and mouse. lol. No mousepad is worth $20.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think he means Gaming Surfaces like the Destructor, eXactmat, SteelSeries SP etc.

I can't believe your so hung up on the Tarantula.  and hey a couple years ago I used to purchase multi colored mouse pads in stock! I changed them out every clan match superstitious like hockey players and there laces used to get laughed at did this until Gaming Surfaces came out.

PS, The Gear doesn't make the Gamer.

- Christine


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2008)

All this talk about premium keyboards, and here I am happy with my Eclipse. lol. I prefer small keyboards. I actually used an Apple keyboard before this, but the lack of the Print Screen button was making me crazy. lol.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

I just thought of something.. why do we need backlighting?


If your keyboard is right in front of your monitor won't the light go on it anyway?


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

well yes if your in a light environment like IE or Firefox but when gaming your monitor is probably going to be in a dark environment back lighting takes care of that.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, you'd think you don't need it, but when you're peeking down to make sure you're really on the V key when you're about to knife someone, you'll thank yourself that you got a lighted one.

IMO having light come from JUST the keys is MUCH cleaner, as I owned the Eclipse before. I wouldn't want add-on lighting.

The reason BMWs use orange night guages and Logitech's new G15 is simple.  It doesn't mess with your nightvision like a bright blue does.  That way, when you're in that dark environment in your game, a peek down at your keyboard doesn't make your eyes readjust to the screen as much.


----------



## MikeJeng (Feb 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Yeah, you'd think you don't need it, but when you're peeking down to make sure you're really on the V key when you're about to knife someone, you'll thank yourself that you got a lighted one.
> 
> IMO having light come from JUST the keys is MUCH cleaner, as I owned the Eclipse before. I wouldn't want add-on lighting.
> 
> The reason BMWs use orange night guages and Logitech's new G15 is simple.  It doesn't mess with your nightvision like a bright blue does.  That way, when you're in that dark environment in your game, a peek down at your keyboard doesn't make your eyes readjust to the screen as much.



I use 'f' to knife.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I use 'f' to knife.



I don't use V either, but I'm sure there are other games you play with keys that aren't exactly muscle-memory ingrained in your fingers.


----------

